# Where to keep 1st Aid Kit



## Zeek38 (Oct 9, 2008)

Where is a good place to stash an emergency first aid kit? I know it can't be anywhere hot like in the car because the medications will be ruined. Where do you keep yours?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Actually, most medications will be just fine in the car trunk.
In my case, I drive open vehicles most of the summer, and I have an Ammo can with magnets on the bottom I keep the first aid kit in and I've had no problems over the past dozen or so years.


----------



## NappyRootz (Oct 13, 2008)

Maybe it's ok if you don't live anywhere where it gets too hot in the summer time or drive an open vehicle but I don't think it is the best spot as the meds can get ruined if exposed to too harsh conditions. Also keep it some where dry. The bathroom is not a good place for them either. The steam and humidity from hot showers dissolves pills.


----------



## residentfetii (Oct 13, 2008)

I just had a tuppleware container with bandaids/neosporin/first aid kit box, various pain relief medicine, decongestants, cough medicine and stuff and it seemed to stay fine in my trunk...


----------



## Therese (Oct 21, 2008)

We have one kit with meds in our bedroom in a bottom drawer. We have another first aid kit in the car, but it's bandages, etc., no meds. We have one car and it's used to go back and forth to the hospital complex. If something serious happens, we're on our way to a hospital anyway-. When we travel, the bedroom first aid kit goes into the backseat. It's an old tackle box from way back when and stays cool in the car during the trip. It's always a good idea to yearly check the contents of your kit because things do expire. We also have our "triage" room (a closet) with urinary catheters, iv supplies, etc. just in case. My dad has a bad heart and by the time the EMTs arrive, I can have a iv in, a bag hung and prepped for them to defibrillate him if need be. BTW, ER doctors have decided that the Bee Gees song "staying Alive" is the perfect song to perform CPR chest compressions to.


----------



## kc5fm (Oct 12, 2008)

*Disaster Supplies*



Zeek38 said:


> Where is a good place to stash an emergency first aid kit? I know it can't be anywhere hot like in the car because the medications will be ruined. Where do you keep yours?


I keep mine in the trunk of the car. It gets hot and cold here. There have been no problems so far.

Part of that comes from rotating the supplies timely. There's a calendar that will help.

Thanks for the question.


----------



## BlackPaladin (Oct 20, 2008)

I love that calendar.


----------

